# My Flowerhorn Collection



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I know lots of GTA members are against hybrids but these man made flowerhorns has beautiful colors and a great personality and a nice kok too

Hope you will enjoy these pictures:


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Some more pictures...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice!

You breed any of them?

Love the description lmao


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I bet Dave is stocking up before the Dec 11, 2011 import fish law..

$$$$$$$$+++++ after that day xD

btw, very nice flowerhorns


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Jackson said:


> Very nice!
> 
> You breed any of them?
> 
> Love the description lmao


Thanks Jacob, most of them are still young but the second post the last 4 pictures is my 12" fertile male kamfamalau and a 9" king kamfa female that pair produced 1000s of frys. I don't have much time to breed these FH since most people got out of FH.



bigfishy said:


> I bet Dave is stocking up before the Dec 11, 2011 import fish law..
> 
> $$$$$$$$+++++ after that day xD
> 
> btw, very nice flowerhorns


Thanks Alex, on the contrary, I got rid of 10 FHs 5 females to a friend who wants to breed FHs and 5 large males and the biggest one was just over 14". Now I have only 9 males left and some frys.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

no short body?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Holidays said:


> no short body?


I always want one but no more room

But last year I import this 8" red dragon with a monster kok but one day it die(SDS) and it was at 10" - RIP
I did not take any picture of this FH but the breeder from the Thailand farm send these pictures...


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> I always want one but no more room
> 
> But last year I import this 8" red dragon with a monster kok but one day it die(SDS) and it was at 10" - RIP
> I did not take any picture of this FH but the breeder from the Thailand farm send these pictures...


lol that looks like an implant


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Holidays said:


> lol that looks like an implant


LOL that kok is almost bigger than the fish itself


----------

